# What do you expect out of Kwame?



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

There are some things to put into consideration. Washington PF's have a history of flourishing after leaving Washington. There's C-Webb, Rasheed, and Big Ben. And we all know that Kwame has almost 7 feet of potential. He has great athleticism and he was the 1st pick overall in the 2000 draft. But he has somewhat of a work ethic problem. Many people question what he put up in Washington, but he didn't get many touches, and the team was full of ball dominators like Jamison, Hughes, Arenas. He's also in a situation where Lamar and Kobe have all the pressure, and Phil Jackson, one of the greatest coaches ever, seems to see something in him and know what to do with him. What do you guys expect this upcoming season?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

2nd coming of Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

To not suck.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Unless he puts up 13+pts and 8+rbs, he's a disappointment.

A dream season from him would be 15 and 10. I don't say more than 15pts because a dream season would also entail Kobe getting 28ppg and Odom getting 17ppg. Who knows, though...maybe Kwame will be better than Lamar?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

the second coming of Chris Mihm


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

If he isn't a solid NBA starting Center he probally won't be worth it. He needs to produce for the Lakers to win here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

15 ppg 8 reb 2 blks :clap: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> 15 ppg 8 reb 2 blks :clap: :banana: :cheers:



That would be a fair guess if he gets his head into the game next year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

kamego said:


> If he isn't a solid NBA starting Center he probally won't be worth it.


Well that's unfortunate because Kwame is a PF, not a C.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What do you guys think of his rebounding? In 2003 he averaged more than 2 offensive boards which is pretty good. Hopefully he'll get us some 2nd chance points.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Typical Kwame play.. And he wont care here.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Typical Kwame play.. And he wont care here.


 Agreed


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Chris Mihm-type numbers sans the major dropoff in road games.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

ok i am going way out on a limb here...................................................................................................................<--limb i am gonna say this and then i am gonna run. so here goes. will phil's zen and kobe's heart i expect him to be a dare i say, amare stodamire type. i'm gone


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

I expect about 12-15 points and upwards of 8 boards.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

14 and 9


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Even this past season, with all the injuries and turmoil and problems, he still put up 7/5 in just over 20 MPG. If you guys give him 30 minutes a night, I don't see why he won't at the bare minimum match his 11/7 of two years ago, probably slightly better (I'm thinking 12/8).

EDIT: Also, for the few talking about blocks, I wouldn't quite get my hopes up on him getting those 2+ per game. He's never averaged more than one block a game, including a very weak 0.7 in his high-minutes season. I think a reasonable expectation is that he'll give you one block and one steal a night, if given the minutes.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i just want to see him show some energy,and a little heart on the defensive end, im not to worried about scoring kobe, and odom will carry most of the load and the other guys should get easy buckets feeding off them.........kwame, show some heart on D and grab 8+ boards and you'll make a fan out of me


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Pessimistic stats: 9 ppg/6.9 rpg/1.1 apg/0.7 bpg/46%FG/28 mpg.

Realistic stats: 12 ppg/8.8 rpg/1.6 apg/1.1 bpg/49%FG/31 mpg.

Optimistic stats: 15 ppg/10 rpg/2.0 apg/1.5 bpg/51%FG/35 mpg.

Breakout stats: 18 ppg/12 rpg/2.4 apg/1.9 bpg/53%FG/38 mpg.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

EHL said:


> Pessimistic stats: 9 ppg/6.9 rpg/1.1 apg/0.7 bpg/46%FG/28 mpg.
> 
> Realistic stats: 12 ppg/8.8 rpg/1.6 apg/1.1 bpg/49%FG/31 mpg.
> 
> ...


Lets go breakout stats!!!!:clap: :banana: :cheers: :twave:


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

what do i expect out of Kwame? Enough for 45 wins and a playoff spot.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What do I expect or what do I think will happen?

I expect him to be the second leading scorer on the team and the leading rebounder. He theoritically is our best low-post scorer and is our most physically gifted big man. I think Butler would of been ahead of Odom in scoring had he stayed and Lamar will be asked to set-up the offense probably. However I anticipate neither happening and he averages about 9 points and 8 boards, scoring most his points off Kobe and Odom assists. Phil will play whatever big man we get (Grant if he stays) over Kwame in 4th quarters.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

> Pessimistic stats: 9 ppg/6.9 rpg/1.1 apg/0.7 bpg/46%FG/28 mpg.


First, EHL I've appreciated your posts and it's easy to critcize but IMO the pessimistic side could be worse for an underachieving headcase who somehow missed his last team's playoff run and has been arrested (more than once) for being totally reckless and out of control. Let's not kid ourselves, there's some risk involved here. The pessimistic prediction would be his 2nd best season. There's some risk he blows up completely and renders himself unable to play. Are we sure he's better than Brian Grant? If Turiaf were there, pessimistic might be worse as well. What if we get another PF or Bynum starts playing his a__ off. 

With that said, this is the best chance he'll ever have and if he was just in a bad situation, he should be hungry to prove it right now. 

His best year was 10.9 ppg/7.4 rpg/30.3 mpg .489%

He'd be doing well to ave. a point or two more and half a rebound more but I don't think he'll play 30 mins, more like 25. Therefore, IMO if he matches his best year's production in a few less mins. then he's probably done well. 

Will Phil have confidence in him? Will Kobe make him better?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Actually the more i think it over.. Im expecting crap outta Kwame that way if he turns out to be crap I wont be upset :laugh:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

have faith. deep down you know he can play. we've seen it before. this is the best situation for him


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

12 Pts 7 Rpg decent D- my expectations in a nutshell. He could suprise us, he could let us down BUT my brothers Patience is key


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

What do I expect? I expect him to live up to his 1st overall pick with some more minutes.

99 ppg. 99 rpg. 99 apg.

MVP-like playing.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Jermaine O'Neal part deux. Yup!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> What do I expect? I expect him to live up to his 1st overall pick with some more minutes.
> 
> 99 ppg. 99 rpg. 99 apg.
> 
> MVP-like playing.


 :laugh: lol :banana: .........me too :none:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Any chance of him getting ROY? I mean with those numbers....


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

WTChan said:


> 2nd coming of Jermaine O'Neal



This one's gonna be funny a few months/years down the road.


----------



## Big J (Jul 29, 2005)

I personally see Kwame Brown picking up his numbers greatly while in L.A. for two main reasons: Kobe & Coach Phil. With Kobe Bryant, arguably the best player in the NBA, making the game easier for all of his teammates by driving to the lane & creating his own shots, I think Kwame will grab quite a few rebounds and make a few shots. Although Phil Jackson has a reputation for coaching "made teams" he does have 9 rings. Under his guidance Kwame should have his best season to date in '05-'06.

With a starting line-up of 
C- Chris Mihm
F- Kwame Brown
F- Lamar Odom
G- Kobe Bryant
G - ???
I think the Lakers will have a decent squad capable of making the play-offs. I see Kwame Brown putting up numbers of 14.5 points, 10.1 rebounds, 2.0 assists, and 1.2 blocks!

My question is who is going to run the point?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

West44 said:


> First, EHL I've appreciated your posts and it's easy to critcize but IMO the pessimistic side could be worse for an underachieving headcase who somehow missed his last team's playoff run and has been arrested (more than once) for being totally reckless and out of control. Let's not kid ourselves, there's some risk involved here. The pessimistic prediction would be his 2nd best season. There's some risk he blows up completely and renders himself unable to play. Are we sure he's better than Brian Grant? If Turiaf were there, pessimistic might be worse as well. What if we get another PF or Bynum starts playing his a__ off.
> 
> With that said, this is the best chance he'll ever have and if he was just in a bad situation, he should be hungry to prove it right now.
> 
> ...


Those are all legit points, I probably should have listed "absolute worst" stats before the pessimistic stats. That said, I'd be surprised if he does any worse than his best season (11/7.4/1.5/49%FG), unless he plays 20 mpg or less for some reason. There's no reason for him to fail at this point in his career, unless he truly is a heartless bum, which I have a feeling he could be no matter what the Lakers try to do with him. I just want the season to start already.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

His first or second season, he had a 12/18 game. I was going to pick him up on my fantasy team. Then the next two games ,he hardly played at all. I think Wash just did not realize he really was a 18yr old kid. I think he will not be a star right away but, he will be good as the season goes on.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

can teams sign and trade already?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Monday


----------

